
Show HN: Nanoblog open source microblog with buffering and Twitter crossposting - jeff393
https://github.com/nanoblog/nanoblog
======
jeff393
Hey HN, we created Nanoblog because we wanted to keep our users up to date on
our progress but found long-form blogging too time consuming. Nanoblog
supports automatic posting from a buffer and crossposting to Twitter so it’s
easy to write posts in batches.

We’d love for you to check it out, and give us any suggestions for
improvements. Thanks!

